# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  [JUAL]l Koleksi Impor dan F1 jumbo

## yudhistira

Permisi admin dan om-om semua.....

Mau numpang jual bbrp koleksi saya berhubung mau update indukan, dan ini juga terlalu banyak
terimakasih :

*1. AKA MATSUBA*

Ukuran : 50 cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Otsuka Koi Farm


*2. OGON CREAM*

Ukuran : 45 cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : IZUMIYA Koi Farm



*3. CHILIGOI DOITSU*

Ukuran : 51 cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Konishi Koi Farm




*4. SHOWA*

Ukuran : 60 cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Taniguchi Koi Farm



*5. SHIRO UTSURI Certi JKC*

Ukuran : 45 cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Ogata Koi Farm







*6. Karashigoi*

Ukuran : 60 cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Konishi Koi Farm




*7. CHAGOI F1*

Ukuran : 51 cm (indukan 80cm)
Age: nISAI
Sex: FeMale
Breeder : Yudhistira Koi Farm



*8. AKA MUJI GINRIN F1*

Ukuran : 51 cm (indukan 75cm)
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Yudhistira Koi Farm



*8. MIDORI DOITSU*

Ukuran : 60cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : Konishi Koi Farm




*9. CHAGOI*

Ukuran : 67cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : OGATA Koi Farm



*10. TANCHO KOHAKU*

Ukuran : 54cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : SAKAI FISH FARM



*11. SHOWA*

Ukuran : 61cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : TANIGUCHI KOI FARM



*12. SANKE*

Ukuran : 61cm
Age: nISAI
Sex: Male
Breeder : SAKAI FISH FARM




~ Untuk ikan yang laku dari forum ada sumbangan 5% ke kois.
~ Peminat serius silahkan PM, call : 082135444884 or BB: 29E0A276

----------


## Grafikakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dadandjunaedy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Om boleh minta pin BB nya biar gampang, mau tanya2 yg karashigoi, thx.

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## skyline_15_14

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

minta info nomor 6,10,11,12 ya boss. thanks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

> Cakep om karashi male body female


ia om......      ::

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Yg masih ada yg mana om?

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

